# First Farmers Market



## kdaniels8811 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have been making soap for years but just now ventured into an actual market to sell.  We live in a tiny town and the market is only open for 4 hours on Saturday so was not expecting much.  There were not a dozen vendors and this was the first market, plus it was 95 degrees!

With that said, we sold almost $250 worth of soap!  We sold out of shampoo bars (Thanks, Lindy!) and Grubby Paws, the coffee soap made with spent coffee grounds.  My husband says it takes pine sap off his hands.  Rose clay complexion bars sold out.  OMH is almost gone.  Wood soap dishes were popular.  Laundry soap is gone.  I was up late last night replenishing supplies (making soap), the next market is in a month so I should be ok.  I was surprised the citrus scents did not move much.  Flower scents were ok.

We definitely sold more product than anyone there.  Everyone commented they could smell the soap across the block, I cannot smell it anymore since it is always in our house.  We are looking forward to the next one!


----------



## lsg (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 23, 2013)

That is so nice to hear, next month you will most likely have people come back looking for you. I just sell a little, but I love meeting the people and talking about soap. I have the same issue with not being able to smell the soaps, it seems that people want to smell the soap before anything else.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 23, 2013)

What a good day! That's an impressive amount of sales for one afternoon.


----------



## Paintguru (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad you had a great experience.  I'd really like to setup at our local farmer's market, but I'm doing research on all the background business/legal aspects I need to do before I can make the jump.  Seems like it would be fun and interesting!


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Jun 24, 2013)

What a great start!


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 24, 2013)

congratulations!  That is a great number for a 4 hour market.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 24, 2013)

that's so wonderful to hear!  good for you!  sounds like you'll have a customer base built in no time at all!


----------

